# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Reccurring Apocalypse Theme

## Moonhatter

About 90% of all my dreams are always about a apocalyptic scenario or end in one.
_Sometimes_ they can be nightmares. This has been the case for a few years now.

Most of the time they are Post-Apocalypse and normally are about surviving, though I have dreams about the end of the world unfolding. 
I also suffer from infrequent sleep paralysis which most of the time will make me hallucinate (visually and auditory) about what I have just dreamed about. 

I have had a few really scary episodes, some of them sound stupid now but at the time they are petrifying. Things like zombies groaning and banging on my bedroom door, seeing a nuclear mushroom cloud out my window and the strangest, being bitten by a poisonous moth (yes i know moths can't bite)

I would like to know if anyone has any experiences similar to this or an explanation to why this might be happening.

----------


## zebrah

Many people will experience very similar dreams. Maybe one person is always dreaming about school. In your case you dream about the apocalypse. What I would do is realize that any time you're in an apocalypse that you are dreaming. You will become lucide quite often. And you can change the dream to something more enjoyable.

----------


## daeryk

These apocalyptic or end of the world themes are possibly a reflection of your feelings about fundamental changes that occurred in your life.  If you find yourself to be a "survivor" in a number of them it may be pointing to your feelings about having to do whatever you can to deal with a problem or a situation you can't do much about.  End of the world type dreams may point to dramatic changes in lifestyle.

The zombies in the dream symbolize issues you have with automatic o unthinking behavior patterns.  Possibly being controlled people or situations that you feel are more important than you.  For example a zombie can reflect a love interest you will do anything to impress without thinking about it, or people whose opinions you care about and will change your habits or beliefs to keep happy.

----------


## rkenning

i wish i always had those dreams, theyre fun

----------


## Sicko

Same here. Zombies and nuclear explosions are putting an end to the world on a regular basis in my dreams. However, I think that it is pretty fun... at least after I wake up. I guess that the reason is that these themes are some of my favorites in fiction. They could also be provoked by my discontent with the world and life.

Some of them:

1. I was in the living room, talking with my landlord. Suddenly I hear big explosion. I go on the balcony and see huge blast wave of smoke and fire engulfing the city and coming against me. I woke up just before the wave reaching me.

2. I'm in a room and looking thru a window. I hear big explosion, but I can't see is thru this window. Red twilight fall outside, the building inclines, I see debris and cars and stuff swept along the street in front of the building

3. I see mushroom cloud raising from the capital city. Next thing I remember is that we, the survivors, built a wall around the town I live in and later fought against the refugees who were trying to get in the town

About the zombies... at least lately my guns are shooting alright! This doesn't help though.. they always overrun me - one of the last survivors and the whole damn world. Sometimes I'm alone, sometimes I'm with other survivors. The usual stuff.

----------

